
An interesting gotcha in Java unittesting - ColinWright
http://blog.notdot.net/2012/07/An-interesting-gotcha-in-Java-unittesting
======
islon
This is not a gotcha. Any non-junior Java programmer knows the difference
between == and equals. By the same argument one could say using arrays instead
of ArrayList is a gotcha...

